# Staples, stackers, zipties?



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

i would staple the first one down and then zip tie the other onto the stapled one....are you going for an inspectionif not who's looking its neat and uniformed...:whistling2: get a lenght of tin wall pipe run both thru and hang them out each end then staple wire tie if in doubt


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The staples are there to keep the other trades from destroying the romex when they come along to do stuff like Drywall and finish trim. If you are concerned about the appearance, check with your local, or even better, if they are building homes near you, and you want to see first hand how the trade does it, check a location out, and talking to the trade if they have time, can help also clear up some confusion, and help educate you. Check with the site first, before just walking in the middle of the job.

I try to keep the staples in the middle of the stud, so that there is no way that the wire can be caught in a error. The Black & Decker Complete Home Wiring guide has some good info on this. As for the stackers, same thing, keep them in the middle, and try to keep the Romex neat when running it in the stud bay.


----------



## toobhed (Aug 3, 2011)

I am going to have it inspected. I really really don't want to have to do stuff twice and I know it will be inevitable, so I am trying to do as much research as I can to avoid this. Take this photo for instance which I posted in another thread.

I ran two wide under a staple and I think that is going to be too close to stud face. Originally I had them stacked and I have been told that is not going to pass either. I haven't secured them after the second work box yet until I get the answer. I am just trying to find out what will pass in Ohio.

I will see if I can find a work site to check out, that is a good suggestion.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Already has been answered in http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/outlets-opposite-sides-wall-distance-stud-face-113541/ No need to resurrect the same information all over again.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

toobhed said:


> I am having a hard time with something that seems so simple. Can I put two romex wires on top of each other and staple with plastic romex staple? I have wide staples that have space for two side by side but they end up about an inch from the stud face and I think that is not up to code? I am Getting mixed info on this. If I understand the code correctly it only says the fasteners should not damage the cable so stacking two seems ok to me.
> 
> If interpret this right and fatener should not damage the cable, can I zip tie additional cables? I ask this because I ended up running wire down a stud where another was already stapled. Can I zip tie another cable or two on top of the one that is stapled or am I going to be ridiculed for asking such a dumb question?
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Romex can be doubled under one staple. Check the container for number and size of cables.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I have used one staple to hold down two Romex cables and used a zip tie to stack one or two more on top.

The cables need to be at least 1-1/4 inches in from the stud edge faces. (Completely, not on centers)


----------



## toobhed (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I feel more confident with my understanding and options now. Sorry if it seemed I started a duplicate thread on http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/outlets-opposite-sides-wall-distance-stud-face-113541/ but I started that thread wanting to know about distance of workbox from stud and ended up having more questions about fasteners which is why I posted this thread.

I am getting lots of great help here. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

FYI. Technically, tie wrapping a cable to another cable for support is a violation. A picky inspector could call you on it.

300.11(C) Cables Not Used as Means of Support. Cable wiring
methods shall not be used as a means of support for other
cables, raceways, or nonelectrical equipment.


----------

